# 2013 Cruze 1.4 eco P0236/0237



## devsilaiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum and this is my first post/thread. When it comes to cars I know little to nothing, but I am willing to learn. About a month ago I bought a 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4 Eco with 40k miles on it. Whoever had the car before removed the muffler. The very first thing I did was bring the car to a local shop to have a muffler put back on. I did not have a factory muffler put on.

Soon after that the check engine light came on. So I went to an auto parts store and the codes that came up were P0236; P0237; P2227. Since then the light has been intermittent, off and on. Lately it hasn't shut off. From my research on those codes I feel the problem could lie with either the MAP sensor or the Boost Pressure Sensor. Both of which I know nothing about, let alone where they are located. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for me before I go to Ebay and buy these sensors? Heck, I don't even know where they are located! Or could this be a problem beyond the sensors? Like I said, this light came on shortly after the new muffler went on. I wonder if it's related to that somehow?

Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Since the prior owner removed the muffler, I have to wonder if they also installed a tune that's not happy with the added back pressure the new muffler gives. The codes seem to indicate that the engine is not performing the same way as the "computer model" of the engine. If that "computer model" is not stock but instead has a "muffler delete", that could explain everything.

But I also have to wonder if the new muffler isn't all that good and causing problems.


----------



## devsilaiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks ChevyGuy, when I was at the shop, the mechanic opened the hood and pointed to some upgrades done on the car. He also mentioned in passing that whoever did that would have had to change something in the "computer model" to get it to work???????


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

devsilaiden said:


> He also mentioned in passing that whoever did that would have had to change something in the "computer model" to get it to work???????


The mechanic is indicating that the car likely has a "tune". The computer has been programmed to run better - or in this case, run with the modifications. I suspect your choices will be:

Remove the muffler
Return the car to stock
Try to find a muffler that will work with this tune
Try to find who did the tune and modify it to allow the muffler.

You may find the car is a bit disappointing if you return it to stock. Especially the acceleration while underway.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

devsilaiden said:


> From my research on those codes I feel the problem could lie with either the MAP sensor or the Boost Pressure Sensor. Both of which I know nothing about, let alone where they are located.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for me before I go to Ebay and buy these sensors?


You feel the problem could be with this sensor or that sensor yet don't even know where they are located? I recommend you take it back to that shop for a diagnosis instead of throwing parts at it. You'll save time and money in the long run.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Just because the codes is for a sensor doesn't necessarily mean the sensors bad, it could be as simple as it doing its job and pointing to something out of spec. With the boost sensor it could be an issue with the turbo(low boost) , that is all it would take to set that code. Do not throw parts at the problem, it would be better to take the car to a mechanic(preferably a chevy dealer) that is more familiar with the car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Do not throw parts at the problem, it would be better to take the car to a mechanic(preferably a chevy dealer) that is more familiar with the car.


Given that the car is modified, I think I'd pass on taking it to a dealer. I think he needs someone who knows tunes.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

What indication is there of an aftermarket tune? Just because the car didn't have a muffler? I also doubt putting the muffler back on had anything to do with the CEL and was just happenstance it occurred sometime afterward. I see no reason at all to treat the OP CEL any different than an unmodified car, the code should point to the cause of the problem.


----------



## devsilaiden (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you for all of your responses. Today I went to the mechanic who changed out my muffler and explained to him about the check engine codes. He reminded me that an after market actuator for the waste gate was added and also a turbo down pipe. I will bring the car to him Tuesday and he will check and compare everything. I came here originally because I was hoping it would be as easy as changing out a sensor! But I guess not. I will update this thread after I bring it in. Thanks again. I'm glad to have found an online resource like this.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

spacedout said:


> What indication is there of an aftermarket tune?


Take a look at post #3 and tell me what you think.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just curious as to whom did you purchase this vehicle from? Private party, are screwed, used car dealer, a fight, new car dealer, responsible for only selling unmodified vehicles that meet strict EPA requirements. Most states have lemon laws that even apply to used vehicles.

Being on the frugal side, fell off my chair after I got on the gmpartsdirect.com site to learn what the exhaust system cost from the manifold back, last thing in the world I would want to cut up. For years and going way back, replacing the exhaust system with this dam road salt was a yearly job. Was very pleased with our 04 Cavalier, made it passed ten years before problems occurred. Our now defunct Cruze, no thanks to a drunk was hitting the five year mark, exhaust was still in very good shape.

So is it the pressure sensor or with unauthorized modifications is your cat toast? This can be tested if you know how.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Turbo air temperature and pressure tested is mounted on top of the inlet hose to the turbo.

Here is the procedure for testing it.

"
*DTC P0236* 

*Diagnostic Instructions* 




Perform the Diagnostic System Check - Vehicle prior to using this diagnostic procedure See: Testing and Inspection\Initial Inspection and Diagnostic Overview.
Review Strategy Based Diagnosis for an overview of the diagnostic approach See: Testing and Inspection\Initial Inspection and Diagnostic Overview.
Diagnostic Procedure Instructions provides an overview of each diagnostic category See: Testing and Inspection\Initial Inspection and Diagnostic Overview.
*DTC Descriptor* 

*DTC P0236* 
Turbocharger Boost Sensor Performance

*Circuit Description* 

The boost pressure sensor is integrated with the turbocharger boost/intake air temperature sensor. The boost pressure sensor measures the range of pressures between the turbocharger and the throttle body. The sensor used on this engine is a three atmosphere sensor. Pressure in this portion of the induction system is affected by engine speed, throttle opening, turbocharger boost pressure, Intake air temperature (IAT), barometric pressure (BARO), and the efficiency of the charge air cooler.

The sensor provides a signal voltage to the engine control module (ECM), relative to the pressure changes. Under normal operation the greatest pressure that can exist in this portion of the induction system at ignition ON, engine OFF is equal to the BARO. When the engine is operated at wide-open throttle (WOT) the turbocharger can increase the pressure to near 240 kPa (34.8 psi). The pressure is equal to the BARO when the engine is idling or decelerating.

*Conditions for Running the DTC* 




DTC P0096, P0097, P0098, P0102, P0103, P0107, P0108, P0111, P0112, P0113, P0116, P0117, P0118, P0119, P0128, P0237, P0238, P0335, P0336, P2227, P2228, P2229, or P2230 is not active.
Engine speed is between 400-7,000 RPM.
Engine Coolant Temperature (ECT) is between -7 to +125°C (19.4-257°F).
Intake Air Temperature (IAT) is between -20 to +125°C (-4 to +257°F).
The DTC runs continuously when the above conditions have been met.
OR




DTC P0106, P0107, P0108, P0237, P0238, P2227, P2228, P2229, P2230, or P2610 s not active.
DTC P0107, P0108, P0237, P0238, P2228, or P2229 is not pending.
Ignition is ON.
Engine is OFF
The time between current ignition cycle and the last time the engine was running is greater than 6 s.
The DTC runs continuously when the above conditions have been met.
*Conditions for Setting the DTC* 




The ECM detects that various combinations of Turbocharger Intake Flow Rationality Diagnostic Failure models, derived from engine speed, the BARO sensor, the MAF sensor, the MAP sensor, the throttle position sensor and the turbocharger boost pressure sensor have failed when the engine is running.
OR




The ECM detects that the boost pressure sensor signal is less than 50 kPa (7.3 psi) or greater than 115 kPa (16.7 psi) when the ignition is ON and the engine is NOT rotating.
*Action Taken When the DTC Sets* 




DTC P0236 is a Type B DTC.
The ECM will disable boost control and limit the system to mechanical boost only, resulting in a substantial decrease in engine power.
*Conditions for Clearing the MIL/DTC* 

DTC P0236 is a Type B DTC.

*Diagnostic Aids* 




The charge air cooler is connected to the turbocharger and to the throttle body by flexible duct work that requires the use of special high torque fastening clamps. These clamps cannot be substituted. In order to prevent any type of air leak when servicing the duct work, the tightening specifications and proper positioning of the clamps is critical, and must be strictly adhered to.
Use a smoke generating device or a solution of dish soap and water in a spray bottle to pinpoint any suspected air leaks in the induction system and in the charge air cooler assembly.
*Reference Information* 

*Schematic Reference* 
Engine Controls Schematics See: Powertrain Management\Diagrams\Electrical

*Connector End View Reference* 
Component Connector End Views See: Diagrams\Connector Views

*Description and Operation* 
Turbocharger System Description See: Powertrain Management\Fuel Delivery and Air Induction\Turbocharger\Description and Operation

*Electrical Information Reference* 



Circuit Testing See: Testing and Inspection\Component Tests and General Diagnostics
Connector Repairs See: Testing and Inspection\Component Tests and General Diagnostics
Testing for Intermittent Conditions and Poor Connections See: Testing and Inspection\Component Tests and General Diagnostics
Wiring Repairs See: Testing and Inspection\Component Tests and General Diagnostics
*DTC Type Reference* 
Powertrain Diagnostic Trouble Code (DTC) Type Definitions See: Diagnostic Trouble Code Descriptions

*Scan Tool Reference* 
Control Module References for scan tool information See: Testing and Inspection\Programming and Relearning

*Circuit/System Verification* 




Verify that DTC P0641 is not set.

=>If the DTC is set
 Refer to DTC P0641, P0651, P0697, or P06A3.




If the DTC is not set


If you were sent here from DTC P0068, P0101, P0106, P0121, or P1101, refer to Circuit/System Testing.
Ignition ON.
Verify the scan tool Throttle Body Idle Airflow Compensation parameter is less than 90%.

=>90% or greater
 Refer to Throttle Body Inspection and Cleaning.




If less than 90%


Verify the scan tool Throttle Position Sensors 1 and 2 Agree/Disagree parameter displays Agree while performing the Throttle Sweep Test with a scan tool.

=>If Disagree 
 Refer to DTC P0121-P0123, P0222, P0223, or P2135.




If Agree


Verify the scan tool BARO parameter is within the range specified in the Altitude Versus Barometric Pressure table, for the current vehicle testing altitude.

=>BARO is not in range
 Refer to DTC P2227-P2230.




BARO is within range


Verify the scan tool MAP Sensor pressure and BARO parameters are within 3 kPa (0.4 psi) .

=>The parameters are not within 3 kPa (0.4 psi).
 Refer to DTC P0106.




The parameters are within 3 kPa (0.4 psi).


Engine idling.
Verify the scan tool MAP Sensor pressure parameter is between 26-52 kPa (3.8-7.5 psi) and changes with accelerator pedal input.

=>If not between 26-52 kPa (3.8-7.5 psi) or does not change.
 Refer to DTC P0106.




If between 26-52 kPa (3.8-7.5 psi) and changes


Verify the scan tool MAF Sensor g/s parameter changes smoothly and gradually as the engine speed is increased and decreased while performing the actions listed below.

10.1.Engine idling10.2.Perform the scan tool snapshot function.10.3.Increase the engine speed slowly to 3,000 RPM and then back to idle.10.4.Exit from the scan tool snapshot and review the data.10.5.Observe the MAF Sensor parameter frame by frame with a scan tool.=>The MAF Sensor parameter does not change smoothly and gradually.
 Refer to DTC P0101.




The MAF Sensor parameter changes smoothly and gradually


Verify the scan tool Boost Pressure Sensor pressure and BARO parameters are within 3 kPa (0.4 psi) .

=>The parameters are not within 3 kPa (0.4 psi).
 Refer to Circuit/System Testing




The parameters are within 3 kPa (0.4 psi).


Verify the scan tool MAP Sensor parameter and the Boost Pressure Sensor parameter are within 20 kPa (2.9 psi) during a WOT acceleration at the time of the 1-2 shift.

=>The parameters are not within 20 kPa (2.9 psi)
 Refer to Circuit/System Testing.




The parameters are within 20 kPa (2.9 psi)


Operate the vehicle within the Conditions for Running the DTC. You may also operate the vehicle within the conditions that you observed from the Freeze Frame/Failure Records data.
Verify a DTC does not set.

=>If a DTC sets 
 Refer to Circuit/System Testing.




If a DTC does not set


All OK.
*Circuit/System Testing* 




Verify that DTC P0237 or P0238 is not set.

=>If a DTC is set
 Refer to DTC P0237 or P0238.




If none of the DTCs are set


Verify the conditions listed below do not exist:



Loose clamps, cracks, or other damage in the air intake duct system
Collapsed or restricted air intake duct system
Restricted air filter
Splits, kinks or improper connections at the vacuum hoses
Missing, restricted or leaking exhaust components - Refer to Symptoms - Engine Exhaust.
Vacuum leaks at the intake manifold and throttle body


=>If a condition exists 
 Repair as necessary.




If none of the conditions exist


Replace the B111B turbocharger boost/intake air temperature sensor.
*Repair Instructions* 

Perform the Diagnostic Repair Verification after completing the repair.




Intake Air Pressure and Temperature Sensor Replacement for turbocharger boost/intake air temperature sensor replacement See: Powertrain Management\Computers and Control Systems\Air Temperature Sensor ( Ambient / Intake )\Service and Repair.
Control Module References for engine control module replacement, programming, and setup See: Testing and Inspection\Programming and Relearning."

Have fun


----------

